

Addiction: Entrepreneurship as a Coping Mechanism - seufabio
http://alexjmann.com/2009/11/09/addiction-entrepreneurship-as-a-coping-mechanism/

======
dstorrs
This made no sense to me, and the link to entrepreneurship seemed very poorly
explained. Did I miss something?

~~~
alexjmann
I wrote it, and was actually surprised it popped up on Hacker News. What I was
trying to articulate is that treating an operation as an entrepreneur, or in
this case a startup, is a method of individualizing the business process.

Business has many 'rules' attached to it, many which aren't necessary to
personal or financial success. Entrepreneurs can avoid these rules, and that
process can become addicting.

Sorry it wasn't clear, and thanks for the comment.

~~~
dstorrs
"Addiction" is a term with a very specific medical (psychological) definition:
broadly, a compulsive behavior that negatively impacts your life. I don't see
where you have addressed a link between entrepreneurship and compulsion, or
negative life impact. Can you elaborate.

~~~
alexjmann
It was meant to be interpretive. And, the implications of 'addiction' in this
case weren't necessarily negative.

Generally, I find the entrepreneurial process addictive in the sense that it
fills an emotional need (neither good or bad) that more structured areas of
business leave empty.

Palahniuk removes layers from his characters to make this point. I think
entrepreneurship accomplishes something similar with business.

------
keltecp11
I'm addicted to Entrepreneurship.

